# O'Neal to re-sign for 7 years/$120 million



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> O'Neal close to new deal with Pacers
> 
> By MICHAEL MAROT, AP Sports Writer
> July 9, 2003
> ...



O'Neal Article


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Great News! :yes:


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

Wow. Tall, great body, great basketball player and a $120,000,000 contract. How good must it feel to be Jermaine O'Neal?

(btw, the great body is meant in a 100% straight way)


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Artestaholic</b>!
> 
> (btw, the great body is meant in a 100% straight way)


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

your funny, looks like we got JO in the bag, hopefully Brad Miller will be back next season to.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Artestaholic</b>!
> Wow. Tall, great body, great basketball player and a $120,000,000 contract. How good must it feel to be Jermaine O'Neal?
> 
> (btw, the great body is meant in a 100% straight way)


I didn't think about that in any way at all until you got me thinking :laugh: Congrats to the Pacers.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

Good job keeping O'Neil. i'm sure you all can breathe easier now.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> Good job keeping O'Neil. i'm sure you all can breathe easier now.


ALOT easier. lol

But now we gotta get Brad Miller signed up too.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

I have to admit, I like that team of yours, but if Brad Miller goes anywhere else, I hope it's Seattle. 

Seriously though, what's up with Reggie?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> ALOT easier. lol
> ...


yep he's right, we won't be happy until we have Brad Miller for sure, Brad is actually an essential part of the team.


----------



## PacerStyle272 (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> ALOT easier. lol
> ...


I believe that after the playoffs Brad Millers words were "I want to see who stays on the team and who's gonna be back for next season before I make my decision". So pretty much if we have Jermaine Brad is coming back.

PACERS ARE STAYING INTACT! NO REBUILDING!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

That is great...except he's not worth 120 million. That is insane.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> That is great...except he's not worth 120 million. That is insane.


you just wait and see....


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> That is great...except he's not worth 120 million. That is insane.


Any team in the league that had the money to offer him max would have paid him max, so theres alot of GM's who disagree with you on this one Tom.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Any team in the league that had the money to offer him max would have paid him max, so theres alot of GM's who disagree with you on this one Tom.


hopefully JO can make huge strides in his career, he said he wants to model his game after Tim Duncan and go down the path that he has, he is dedicated to winning, that is something you want in a player.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

so he is as good as Kevin Garnett and Shaq and Kobe?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> so he is as good as Kevin Garnett and Shaq and Kobe?


He will be very soon i wouldn't doubt it. JO for MVP in 06!
14 mil a year isn't too much. I wouldn't ever worry about him deserving that.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i think the pacers overreacted to the spurs and spent more money than they needed on one guy and will have to live with it for years to come.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> i think the pacers overreacted to the spurs and spent more money than they needed on one guy and will have to live with it for years to come.


I think they had to do it....Would you give him a low offer and risk losing him...? :no:

<b>$120,000,000.00</b>

Damn I wish I had that much money...


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

I remember O'Neil in PDX, I couldn't beleive they didn't play him more. I jnow they had Wallace and B. Grant, but somebody could have helped at the 5 spot. All they had was Sabonis. I love the fact that Jermaine is kicking *** everywhere he goes. He deserves that contract. 

I'm glad he finally proved to the world, he was was an all-star!!!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i'm sorry if i didn't make it clear...i really really like Oneal...that is just alot of money.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> i'm sorry if i didn't make it clear...i really really like Oneal...that is just alot of money.


I guess so...$120 Million over 7 years is an average of $17 Million for each year...

But, I think the Pacers were forced to...JO probably played them using San Antonio as leverage for this big deal. He knew the Pacers couldn't risk losing him, so he took them all the way to the bank...

In the end though, everyone is happy...

Pacers fans are happy they kept JO
JO is happy he got his $$$


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

thats true... i don't want anymore eastern conference players going to the west...especially the Spurs!

















HEY...Wait a minute :laugh:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> HEY...Wait a minute :laugh:


Yeah, I feel sorry for Nets fans...I heard about Kidd's ultimateum...You either lose JKidd or your coach...:whatever:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

And so public...never seen anything like this soap opera...Kidd is a great player, but he is a drama queen.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

what?


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> what?


Kidd apparently told NJ he would go if they don't fire Byron Scott...:nonono:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Kidd apparently told NJ he would go if they don't fire Byron Scott...:nonono:


yep, does anyone know if he really did or if it is just a rumor?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> yep, does anyone know if he really did or if it is just a rumor?



all sides are denying it but most think its true and that Lewis Katz(nets owner) leaked it. He wanted to get fan opinion to see what to do. he and Rod Thorn tangle regularly.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> yep, does anyone know if he really did or if it is just a rumor?


Looks like it was the New York Post trying to stir things up and get some people to buy their paper.

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2003/0710/1579087.html


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> all sides are denying it but most think its true and that Lewis Katz(nets owner) leaked it. He wanted to get fan opinion to see what to do. he and Rod Thorn tangle regularly.


k, thanx for clearing that up, if Kidd goes to the Spurs then I wonder if they will deal Parker?


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

O'Neals as valuble as Kobe or TMac and is more valuble than Iverson.
O'Neal is a big man, thats what it takes to win, he's not considered as great as those players because he's not as skilled "shooting, passing, dribbling etc.) but none of the big men in NBA history had great skills. Sure Hakeem could shoot and dribble, but thats in relative to him being a center. Anyways, Jermaine O'Neal is a great player with great numbers, he's still very young and wuill probably continue to improve and odnt be surprised if he takes the "leap" up into the elite next season.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Artestaholic</b>!
> O'Neals as valuble as Kobe or TMac and is more valuble than Iverson.
> O'Neal is a big man, thats what it takes to win, he's not considered as great as those players because he's not as skilled "shooting, passing, dribbling etc.) but none of the big men in NBA history had great skills. Sure Hakeem could shoot and dribble, but thats in relative to him being a center. Anyways, Jermaine O'Neal is a great player with great numbers, he's still very young and wuill probably continue to improve and odnt be surprised if he takes the "leap" up into the elite next season.


well said, I completely agree with what you said, JO will be something special, well he already is, but even more special.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> well said, I completely agree with what you said, JO will be something special, well he already is, but even more special.


Yeah, I agree. Some say the Pacers overpaid...But, if I was GM I would have forked out the cash.

He averages 20 and 10...that is hard to do, even in the east.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. Some say the Pacers overpaid...But, if I was GM I would have forked out the cash.
> ...


hey at least this is a decent investment at the least, its not like we're pulling another Croshere investment.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> hey at least this is a decent investment at the least, its not like we're pulling another Croshere investment.


LOL, yes...it's definitely a better investment than Croshere :laugh: (what were they thinking when they signed that deal ? :nonono: )


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

O'neal is the best big man in the east, so of course he's worth that money. He has one of the best back to the basket games in the NBA.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Wow, thats a big contract. Good job on keeping him though, but 120 mil? Wow, I didn't see that coming.


----------

